# Been working on these pickups the last 5 months



## robmodelbuilder73 (Jun 3, 2014)

Been working on these pickups for the last 5 months cause you can say I got in a pickup mood lol anyway the 90 blue silverado sportside was done 2 days ago,the red gmc is 1/20 scale other wise all are 1/25 scale


----------



## robmodelbuilder73 (Jun 3, 2014)

*Forgot 1 monster truck to*


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Some nice looking trucks ! I prefer the 454 Super Sport myself. I've always been partial to a red and black combination. But the Grave Digger is seriously cool too. Thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

What kit is the yellow stepside?


Mark


----------

